# Building Safety Month Video



## skipharper (May 23, 2014)

Virginias State Building Codes Office in conjunction with The Depart of Housing & Community Development has created a video for building safety month. see





Cheers!


----------



## TheCommish (May 24, 2014)

Great job,

Here is the Massachusetts Federation of Building Officials contribution to Building Safety Month


----------



## mark handler (May 25, 2014)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Great job, Here is the Massachusetts Federation of Building Officials contribution to Building Safety Month


After the first two minutes of bad music and credits i decided to clean my gun… sorry even after turning down the sound, could not finish watching it


----------



## TheCommish (May 26, 2014)

Well try to do better next year


----------



## mark handler (May 26, 2014)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> Well try to do better next year


Don't take it personal


----------



## Msradell (May 26, 2014)

I personally didn't think that either one of the videos would captivate an audience and get the point across!  The one from Massachusetts was unbearable to listen to and watch and really didn't say what or why things are being done.  The one from Virginia was just the opposite, too slow and too long, the audience would be asleep after the 1st 3 minutes!


----------



## TheCommish (May 26, 2014)

I don't take anything personal unless you call me a lair.

The Federation has been trying to represent all the BO of Massachusetts, by giving them a single voice at the state house, and before the board the writes our codes.

We are trying to give the BO some tools to work with at the local level.


----------



## ICE (May 26, 2014)

skipharper said:
			
		

> Virginias State Building Codes Office in conjunction with The Depart of Housing & Community Development has created a video for building safety month. see


Calvin Broadus couldn't have done any better.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (May 26, 2014)

"Celebrate" building safety??? Must have been thought up by I bunch of women. How about just observing it?

So now building inspectors are heroes?

Apparently every one is a hero nowadays. Grocery baggers are next. Kind of an insult considering this is memorial day.

Safety propaganda is a blight.

Brent.


----------



## mark handler (May 26, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> Calvin Broadus couldn't have done any better.


Not saying much, that doggs rap, sets a low threshold...


----------



## Glenn (May 26, 2014)

Wow, skipharper, that was not expected.  Some folks put some serious work into that one and I applaud them all.  I don't know if it was meant to be funny, but I thought it was hilarious!  I mean that in a positive way.


----------



## skipharper (May 29, 2014)

It was a department project, not meant to be funny, but to try and get a point accross! TheCommish-great job with the Massachusetts video!!


----------



## TheCommish (May 30, 2014)

I will pass the words along, TY


----------



## Glenn (May 30, 2014)

skipharper said:
			
		

> It was a department project, not meant to be funny, but to try and get a point accross! TheCommish-great job with the Massachusetts video!!


It's a rap video about building safety... how could you not expect that to crack some smiles?!? (i.e. "funny")  I hope you did not take offense to that comment of mine.  I shared it on my twitter feed and ICC then shared it with their nearly 10,000 followers this morning.  Hope that helps spread your message.


----------

